# Help!!!! scope for the .17hmr



## Grant (Aug 27, 2004)

HEy. i just bought a savage m,93. and im debaiting what kind of scope to put on it. my price range is 150-170. At first i was going to go with the bsa sweet 17. but someone told me they were the cheepest scopes on the market. so i thought about a bushnell banner. (6-24x40) other scopes i have considered are a tasco varment, bsa contender, and a bsa mil dot. id like some epinions on all of these if u have used or herd anything bad or good about them. THanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

What do you plan on hunting with your 17?


----------



## Grant (Aug 27, 2004)

Long range birds and just all around long rang varments. im gonna test the capabilities of the round. but im baisicly just wanting a gun that will shood a long range varment.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would go with at least the 4x12 but as far as the scopes you mentioned haven't used any of them or heard anything on them. I use a cheap scope made by bushnell i think called the prohunter it works fine but you get what you pay for about 130.00


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

try a sweet 17, made just for your gun


----------



## rickbones (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a tasco 3-9x40 on my marlin 17 right now but its such a flat shooter that I plan on upgrading the scope. the rifle has a lot more potential than the scope. 
I have friends that do a lot of guiding and they recoment the Leupold scops. Leupold even offers a varmit scope. only problem is its a little spendy. but u get what you pay for.


----------



## Grant (Aug 27, 2004)

i think ill try the 6-18x40 sweet 17. cuz the fov at 100yds is like 5 feet. but if u have any more sugjestions im intrested. thanks!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I bought the sweet 17 3-12, but haven't mounted it, yet. Won't until I can take it somewhere to sight-in. I'm hoping I'm smart enough to use that scope right. It reads the most complicated scope I've ever bought, but it may simplify once I actually use it.


----------



## coyotekiller (Nov 16, 2004)

I Have a savage 17 and I put a barska 6-12X50 with illuminated recticals
and I love it it is very accurate


----------



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a savage 17 with a BSA contender scope. Great gun and great scope!


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can go up to $200 get the leupold rifleman its a good cheap scope


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a simmons 3x9x40 on mine..for the money a pretty darn good scope, and it wont cost my much.


----------

